# February Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our January winner was* LeoTheGolden* and she has chosen a perfect theme for this month. 

February's theme is: * 'Love is in the (h)air' - g**olden cuddly, snuggly pics.*

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 20th, one entry per membership. 

A special thanks to LeoTheGolden for this cute snuggly pic.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Fun theme! Here's Teal loving on baby Branch


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

this was the first time Lucy let Benji snuggle up to her. It warmed my heart because Benji would always snuggle like this with my bridgeboy Buddy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Caught my snuggle bums together <3


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love ❤ the theme. Here's one of Charlie and my husband 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I LOVE the topic and the photos. Thanks everyone and congratulations to Leo The Golden!


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Thank you  Great photos so far ! Leo got an extra treat tonight for his achievement  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Leo certainly deserved that extra treat.
The theme and all photos are so cute!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Haylie & Abby... they became the best of friends. How I miss them. Agnes


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

my big puppy boy harley


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My grandson Christopher giving Murphy a kiss while he was with me on a sick day.....


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

A very young Ruby, comforting my daughter when she was sick.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats LeoTheGolden and good theme! I had a few photos that I really love, but will enter the one I've got of Storm and one of our cats, Fidget. Fidget had a close bond with our GSD and after we lost her, he started warming up to Storm. Storm wasn't quite sure how to handle it.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The perfect theme for Valentine's day Here is puppy Tally cuddling with her mom Sofie.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Our sweet Bayleigh with our son when he was a year old. She was the perfect "mom" to both of our babies and quickly earned that nickname. Love how he's holding her little paw. Man, I miss that girl!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I absolutely love all these photos!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna and her daddy :--heart:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving all these pic, please share one!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Not an official entry... but I'd like to think she's snuggling with her human BFF, but I actually think she's begging for popcorn! LOL!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I only have dark, low quality pics because Kaizer only cuddles when the sun goes down and no one can see him


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jon snuggle with his hump + sleeping Buddy, Katie. It is only toy survived since he was a very tiny puppy.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Growing up too quickly!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Dakota enroute to a competition.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance and Lucy. They've been inseparable since the day they met 9 years ago...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm really enjoying all the entries!


----------



## Vampeh (Feb 3, 2017)

My boy Huckabee, almost 1 year old 










He's a goof.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Love is in the (h)air-golden cuddly, snuggly pics sure do make me smile. 
Do you have one to share?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

These photos are wonderful. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Lilo and Stitch <3
(I'm entering with the 1st picture)


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have about 5 I want to enter but I picked this one. :laugh:

Helo and Marilyn about 5 years ago.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Every picture is adorable! I love them all.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you get any 'cuddly' pics of your golden fur baby during the Super Bowl? We'd love to see them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

JP and David (golden) best friends.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is Bob with his little sister Casey after running around the yard together


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I wasn't sure if I could bring myself to post this photo, but finally decided to share the love. This is the last photo of Maggie with her boys after we made the painful decision to end her struggle with cancer. She was having a really hard time breathing and looked pretty uncomfortable. When my boys came down that morning and saw her, I didn't have to say anything. They could tell that she was hurting, and they instinctively went to her side. And once her boys gave her a hug, her breathing totally relaxed and she smiled up at me as if to say, "it'll be okay Dad."

The boys took a couple of weeks before they started asking if we would ever get another dog. I wasn't sure if I wanted to go through that pain ever again, and then one day I came across this photo, and I knew the answer was absolutely...yes.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The first day we brought Lucy home, she was in love with Reilly. He cleaned her and cared for her. He even tried letting her suckle, but he didn't have the right parts. As long as Reilly was alive, Lucy was never alone. Lucy could always run to Reilly when she was scared or cold or just needed love, and he was always there for her. He was the best mom she never had.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's see some more photos of your snuggly, cuddly goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

More cute pictures please.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Tears are flowing - beautiful


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I do not have 25 posts yet but I'll share just for fun! I'll never turn down an opportunity to post pics of my guy lol! These are some of the goofy faces he makes while cuddling in bed with me every morning! He cracks me up!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## maggie83 (Dec 12, 2016)

Not sure I can compete with such beautiful and meaningful snuggly pics of all your beautiful babies but here's my sweet girl Maggie. I tried my hardest to keep her awake until 10:30 so that she might sleep through the night. At one point, around 10 she just couldn't hang lol 

I'm going to miss these days!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still plenty of time to submit your *'Love is in the (h)air' - g**olden cuddly, snuggly pics. *
Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Valentine's day (Tuesday) is a great time to get and share cuddly pics with your fur baby!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping Up!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah and Amber Rose are best friends. They still love me even when I dress them up and set up my "studio".


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Luna (golden retriever) & Phoenix (Jack Russell Terrier) are never this close, unless they are tired


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

LOVE these!


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I love the way Luna smiles


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really loving all the photos, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley enjoying cuddles on his first boat ride back in August.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the pics. There's a few days left to submit your *'Love is in the (h)air' - g**olden cuddly, snuggly pic. *
Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 20th.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

A throwback picture of Luna before she destroyed that toy.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

*My new snuggly boy*

Riley hasn't been here for a full 24 hours yet but he feels right at home! So many snuggly pics but this one is my favorite so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one more day to get your 'cuddly golden pics' entered. I'll close the thread about this time tomorrow.


----------

